# Dutch Oven Turtle Brownies



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

*Turtle Brownies *

Ingredients:

1 German chocolate cake mix
1 1/2 cubes butter
14 oz. caramels
small can sweetened condensed milk
1 C. pecans, slightly chopped

How To Prepare:

Mix cake mix as directed. Add 3/4 cube melted butter and mix. Pour 1 1/2 C. of mixture into base of 12-inch Dutch oven. Bake for 20 minutes with 8 coals on the bottom and 12 coals on top.

In a medium sauce pan melt caramels with 3/4 cube butter and sweetened condensed milk. Pour mixture over cooked cake mix. Toss on pecans. Pour rest of cake mix over top and bake for 40 additional minutes or until done.

Serve warm. (and don't forget to serve with some ice cream!)


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...a man who has awesome recipes and also bakes...chocolate...caramel pecan brownies!!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> *Turtle Brownies *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


All I can say is Oh My!!!! We are going out this weekend this needs a taste test!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We will never want for great food to make, as long as Pete is around. The Dutch Oven king!









Keep 'em coming, JollyMon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I had to avoid this thread until after lunch!

Pete, sounds like a great side dish to go with a pitcher of Marguaritas !!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Pete for another great recipe
Now to add to my book









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This one is really good at the campground. Don't forget to serve it up with a scoop of vanilla ice cream! Yum!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Man Pete you are killing me with these great food Ideas
I can see my waist size going up already









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This one is good for at least one size!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

And I just dropped down one size









Don


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't have a dutch oven







Any recipe changes for oven baking Turtle Brownies


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We don't have a Dutch Oven either.....but........Here's a quick and easy way for close to the same thing. 
One box of brownie mix made according to directions. Pour 1/2 batter in pan, top with carmel wraps (like you use for apples), rest of batter. Bake according to directions. It's really good. I wish we had a Dutch Oven but not yet, maybe soon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Golden Mom said:


> We don't have a Dutch Oven either.....but........Here's a quick and easy way for close to the same thing.
> One box of brownie mix made according to directions. Pour 1/2 batter in pan, top with carmel wraps (like you use for apples), rest of batter. Bake according to directions. It's really good. I wish we had a Dutch Oven but not yet, maybe soon
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Golden Mom,

Have you actually baked that recipe in your Outback? I found that just baking a batch of break apart Toll House cookies took much longer in our TT oven. First trip out, I had trouble keeping the temperature where it needed to be. I also use a pizza stone to distribute the heat.

Just curious...thanks!
Dawn sunny


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I have used that recipe just in the house, however I have made brownies in the Outback. I just lower the heat....i.e. if it says 350...I take it to 325 and bake 5-10 minutes longer. So far no problems. I use the stone for pizza, biscuits, cinnamon rolls and turnovers. I've never used it underneath another pan. I'm not sure I would have room height wise for both.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the oven recipe for this!! I don't have a cast-iron Dutch oven, and I'm not wanting to count coals, but his recipes sound scrumptuous!!








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> I wish we had a Dutch Oven but not yet, maybe soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Golden Mom
I bought one before the season started and still haven't gotten to use it yet









Don


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> We don't have a Dutch Oven either.....but........Here's a quick and easy way for close to the same thing.
> One box of brownie mix made according to directions. Pour 1/2 batter in pan, top with carmel wraps (like you use for apples), rest of batter. Bake according to directions. It's really good. I wish we had a Dutch Oven but not yet, maybe soon
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks for the tip, my thighs won't thank you, but my tastebuds sure will


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

""I bought one before the season started and still haven't gotten to use it yet







""

Don, maybe you can test it at the NF Rally. Remember we are camping right behind you.


----------

